

It's a good time to be a developer (infographic) - ultrasushi
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13846_3-20089727-62/its-a-good-time-to-be-a-developer/

======
angryasian
its bs. 80+ engineers as sample size ? WTF. From what I see its a race to the
bottom.

